# Dogs



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I have two huskies which unfortunately I need to give away due to various circumstances. I have looked all over my local area but unfortunately no takers.

The dogs are both adult and this appears to be the main barrier in finding new homes.

Does anyone know of any other possible solutions?

KenzoXIV


----------

